# Are squirrels considered 'pests'?



## kreemerz (Apr 28, 2020)

We have the eastern fox and grays digging up newly planted lawn...

What do we do to stop this?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I used this stuff once to keep deer away, I did the whole lawn and noticed a lack of squirrels, too.

https://naturesmace.com/product/deer-and-rabbit-repellent-32oz-concentrate-makes-4-gallons-treats-approx-12-acre/


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

My preference is high velocity projectiles.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

We are have had trouble with the local newby squirrel children. Last week they dug all our newly planted young flowers, devastation!! After carefully bringing the seeds on through the last month.&#128514; So now looking for ways to get rid of the squirrels. A friend of SWMBOs catches them then carts them off to a wood area 20 miles away.


----------

